# Powerpivot Field list won't refresh



## nwillis (Nov 7, 2013)

Hi, this is doing my head in, it should be simple. At the top of the field list on each pivot table it says 'Powerpivot data was modified' then an option to 'refresh'.  If i refresh then it solves my issue but only for that specific pivot table.  My issue is that i have over 200 pivot tables in this workbook and i don't want to go through and refresh each one every time i add a new measure or add new data.  

Does anyone know how to update all of them? things i've tried:

Refresh - both from right clicking in the table itself and also in the pivottable tools options tab
Refresh all
Update all

None of them get rid of this message and update all my pivot tables, so i can't add any new measures to the 'values' in the field list, there must be something simple i'm missing.

Also i'm using excel 2010.

Please help...
Noel


----------



## nwillis (Nov 8, 2013)

nevermind i've worked it out, cheers


----------



## Laurens87 (Jan 28, 2015)

Hi Noel, 

Do you remember what solved your issue? I keep having the same when I create multiple pivot tables based on the same power pivot connection. Some field lists will show the new items, and some will not.


----------



## GDRIII (Jan 28, 2015)

Here is a thought that might be better even though you've fixed it.

I pasted a micro table called refresh into my model.  It is one row, one column and says refresh.  

I add that as a slicer on a main tab or on every tab.  

Then go to Pivot table Connections under the Slicers Options tab when you highlight a slicer and have that slicer control all pivots.


----------



## ffarah (Sep 13, 2016)

nwillis said:


> nevermind i've worked it out, cheers


 Hi Noel
I am having the same problem and its driving me nuts. Do you mind sharing how you solved the problem?

Thanks
Frank


----------

